

Qoros 3 is safest car of 2013, says Euro NCAP - sz4kerto
http://www.themalaymailonline.com/drive/article/qoros-3-is-safest-car-of-2013-says-euro-ncap

======
sz4kerto
I believe this is a huge step for the Chinese auto industry (this is a $20k
car, approximately).

